# [Dhcp] Network unreachable [Résolu]

## lowang_19

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis en allemagne pour le taff, dans un hôtel ou j'ai pris un forfait internet :  je me branche en filaire RJ45 sur une prise murale.

Tout fonctionne bien sous Vista (j'ai un double boot), mais sous Gentoo rien...

Lorsque je démarre net.eth0, le dhcp échoue avec ce message:

```
add_route : network is unreachable
```

Les adresses ip sous Vista sont de la forme:

ip : 172.30.2.214

masque : 255.255.255.255

paserelle : 172.30.3.254

J'ai pu noter eth0 avait quand même une ip... Mais si j'exécute la commande route:

```

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

```

Help! je m'ennuie sous Vista  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Tu penses pas que tu devrais nous donner ton conf.d/net et la sortie de ifconfig ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lowang_19

Le conf.d/net : 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

et le ifconfig : 

```
eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:23:8f:51:0b  

          inet adr:172.30.1.216  Bcast:172.30.3.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::21c:23ff:fe8f:510b/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:163766 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:222695561 (212.3 MiB)  TX bytes:5370 (5.2 KiB)

          Interruption:17 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:5976 (5.8 KiB)  TX bytes:5976 (5.8 KiB)

```

[EDIT]

J'ai essayé la config statique (qui ne fonctionne pas):

```
config_eth0=( "172.30.1.216 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 172.30.3.255" )
```

et j'ai mis ici la configuration que j'ai sous windows, et qui fonctionne.

----------

## CryoGen

Là j'avoue   :Shocked:  je sèche...

Comment vista arrive à atteindre la gateway dans un réseau différent   :Question:  C'est moi qui suis fatigué ou bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## lowang_19

Bon, eh bien c'est résolu... Merci a tous ceux qui m'ont aidé sur IRC.

Voici la solution :  apparemment le serveur dhcp de l'hotel est mal configuré, il m'a suffit de taper :

```
ip address add 172.30.2.214/16 dev eth0 ; ip route add default via 172.30.3.254
```

et mettre dans /etc/resolv.conf :

```
nameserver 172.30.3.254
```

----------

